# Serbian (BCS): auto



## Athaulf

Maja said:


> In Serbian: *sestrino auto* (sestra + ino (n.) / in (m.) / ina (f.))
> 
> (1) Uništila je sestrino auto / auto svoje sestre. - She destroyed her sister's car.
> (2) Uništila je auto moje sestre. - She destroyed my sister's car.
> (3) Uništila je auto njegove/njene sestre. - She destroyed his/hers sister's car.
> 
> 
> It is possible to use it in Serbian as well:
> - Čije je ovo auto? (Whose car is this?).
> - To je auto moje sestre (This is the car of my sister / my sister's car).



Are you sure that "auto" is neuter in standard Serbian? In Croatian it's masculine, and I would be very surprised to hear that it's different in Serbian. I have heard people from some regions use it as a neuter, but I thought it was considered substandard on both sides.

Otherwise, the above answer holds for Croatian as well.


----------



## Maja

Athaulf said:


> Are you sure that "auto" is neuter in standard Serbian? In Croatian it's masculine, and I would be very surprised to hear that it's different in Serbian. I have heard people from some regions use it as a neuter, but I thought it was considered substandard on both sides.


Now you got me thinking... "Automobil" is masculine so it would be logical that  the short version (auto) would be masculine too. However, I usually used it in  neuter. Probably because of the ending. 
taj automobil - to auto - ta kola
I'll ask some more competent people and get back to you on that!


----------



## ferran

Is it the same with _biciklo_? Because I heard it. Maybe in spoken language in Bosnia.


----------



## Maja

Apparently, you were right!!! 
Thanks!
If I find out smt more on the subject, I'll post  it!

 
Here, fixed:


Maja said:


> In Serbian: *sestrin auto* (sestra + in (m.) / ina (f.) / no (n.))
> 
> (1) Uništila je sestrin auto / auto svoje sestre. - She destroyed her sister's car.
> (2) Uništila je auto moje sestre. - She destroyed my sister's car.
> (3) Uništila je auto njegove/njene sestre. - She destroyed his/hers sister's car.


----------



## Athaulf

ferran said:


> Is it the same with _biciklo_? Because I heard it. Maybe in spoken language in Bosnia.



Yes, _biciklo_ would be authentic Bosnian bumpkin speech.


----------



## natasha2000

Athaulf said:


> Yes, _biciklo_ would be authentic Bosnian bumpkin speech.


 
Not only Bosnian...

I've heard some people from villages around Valjevo saying "biciklo", too. 

Also, there is another wrong version - _bicikla_.


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> Not only Bosnian...
> 
> I've heard some people from villages around Valjevo saying "biciklo", too.



I'm also fascinated by the masculine forms _dijet_ and _čarap_.  I don't know if these are used anywhere outside rural Bosnia, though.


----------



## natasha2000

Athaulf said:


> I'm also fascinated by the masculine forms _dijet_ and _čarap_.  I don't know if these are used anywhere outside rural Bosnia, though.


 
What's dijet? 

dijete? 

U have never heard neither of those two... And my granny was Bosnian... Although from Sarajevo, so I guess this is why...


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> What's dijet?
> 
> dijete?
> 
> U have never heard neither of those two... And my granny was Bosnian... Although from Sarajevo, so I guess this is why...



Yes, it's _dijete_.  

Some very old members of my family, born and raised in rural Bosanska Posavina, still use this word. A few years ago, I was surprised to hear even some teenagers using it (they were, if I remember correctly, from around Brčko).


----------



## natasha2000

Athaulf said:


> Yes, it's _dijete_.
> 
> Some very old members of my family, born and raised in rural Bosanska Posavina, still use this word. A few years ago, I was surprised to hear even some teenagers using it (they were, if I remember correctly, from around Brčko).


 
But I can't possibly imagine how it would sound! Maybe it is some semisilent E but it is still present, you know that Bosnians tend to "swallow" vocals. There is even a joke: Which word is the only word in Bosnian with double N? Slanna. And with three? Slannnica. (althogh the same can go for planna and plannnica )...
But even if it sounds as if I is not pronounced, it is.... Very weak, but it is..
Are you sure they absolutely don't pronounce the final E?


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> But I can't possibly imagine how it [_dijet_] would sound! Maybe it is some semisilent E but it is still present, you know that Bosnians tend to "swallow" vocals. There is even a joke: Which word is the only word in Bosnian with double N? Slanna. And with three? Slannnica. (althogh the same can go for planna and plannnica )...



Not just vowels... You'll often hear e.g. _hoćeš_ pronounced as just _oš_ with a barely audible _o_, _kad ćeš_ shortened to _kaš_, or _kad si došao_ to _kazdošo_. My uncle even shortens _kaže_ to _kae_. 



> But even if it sounds as if I is not pronounced, it is.... Very weak, but it is..
> Are you sure they absolutely don't pronounce the final E?


Yes!  _Dijet_ is actually declined the same as _svijet_ (except for the animate accusative, of course), and the corresponding adjectives and pronouns are in their masculine forms: _ovaj dijet_, _ovog dijeta_, _ovom dijetu_... 

The stress is also identical to the forms of _svijet_ in all cases, except in dative, where it's... well... that weird Bosnian stress for which I don't even know the name.   (To get a feel for it, take the nominative, which is stressed the same as _svijet_, and then just add a very short final _-u _without changing the stress of the stem at all.)

Here are a few examples of actual usage from the web in which the masculinity is clearly visible:

_...u duši je bijo *jedan dijet*... _
_Rodla ona njem i *dijeta*. _
_...*dijet *ga *tvoj *more jesti..._


Interestingly, I've never heard this masculine form used in plural. It seems like the same people use the neuter _djeca_.


----------



## natasha2000

Athaulf said:


> Not just vowels... You'll often hear e.g. _hoćeš_ pronounced as just _oš_ with a barely audible _o_, _kad ćeš_ shortened to _kaš_, or _kad si došao_ to _kazdošo_. My uncle even shortens _kaže_ to _kae_.


 
Hmmm... This is something you can also hear in Serbia... 
'Oš 'leba, bre? Oš ili ne'š? 

As far as "Kae"... 
What about:
Š'aaaa'eeee... 
(I don't think you'll have difficulties to figure this out, but just in case, it means: Šta je?)...

Of course, all these are very colloquial pronunciations...


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> Hmmm... This is something you can also hear in Serbia...
> 'Oš 'leba, bre? Oš ili ne'š?
> 
> As far as "Kae"...
> What about:
> Š'aaaa'eeee...
> (I don't think you'll have difficulties to figure this out, but just in case, it means: Šta je?)...
> 
> Of course, all these are very colloquial pronunciations...



I've heard people describing the attitude of someone unwilling to bargain: _"Ka'e: 'O'š? Ne'š? Zdra'o."_ With even the _z _in _zdra'o_ half-dropped_._ _ 
_
But yes, we're now discussing the equivalent of raw Cockney -- although I'd say that in Bosnia, the daily use of such extreme contractions is not so indicative of lack of education. (The use of_ dijet_, however, is. )


----------



## natasha2000

No, of course, not, omitting vowels is just a characteristic of Bosnian dialect (I know that some won't agree with this "dialect" word )...
But some of examples you gave, are, such as J between I and O in BI*J*O...



> With even the _z _in _zdra'o_ half-dropped_._ __


 
Which would be reduced to....

'dr'ao? 

What a nice comparison... In a way, this kind of speech can be called cockney, indeeed..._

_


----------



## Athaulf

natasha2000 said:


> Which _[zdra'o] _would be reduced to....
> 
> 'dr'ao?



Well, that's because it's preceded by _ne'š_. Thus _š_ and _z_ in _"Ne'š? Zdra'o!"_ blend into something resembling a single weird consonant.   Otherwise, _z_ in _zdravo_ is usually pronounced very clearly, sometimes even ridiculously stretched in sarcastic slang (_"Ma zzzdravo!"_).


----------



## beclija

natasha2000 said:


> ...(I know that some won't agree with this "dialect" word )...


Why should anyone disagree in _this _case? It is not prescribed by Standard language of any part of of Bosnia, so it is dialect by everyones terms (as far as the distinction dialect/language is useful anyway).

I like "dijet". Do your relatives use it simply in place of "dijete", or does it exist parallelly contributing some different shades of meaning? (In that case, It would be remotely comparable to an example from German dialects.)

And, as far as semisilent vowels are concerned: I'd say they actually are silent, just people hear them because they know they have to be there.  Bez'ze.

Anyway, happy New Year, and merry Christmas to those who are still to celebrate!


----------



## Jela

Na vec ispravljeno 'sestrino auto' bih htela da dodam da se ( in/ino/ina) koriste samo u zavisnosti od roda a auto i bicikli su muski rod...sestrin*o* se govori samo za srednji rod npr. dete, kuce, jastuce... dok je 'sestri*n*' sin, pas, jastuk...

I samo da pitam? Sto ste se vas dvoje toliko dopisivali na engleskom kad oboje pricate taj nas jezik...tj. jedno prica srpski, drugo hrvatski...


----------



## Maja

Jela said:


> I samo da pitam? Sto ste se vas dvoje toliko dopisivali na engleskom kad oboje pricate taj nas jezik...tj. jedno prica srpski, drugo hrvatski...


Pa ako je diskusija započeta na engleskom, onda obično svi pišu na engleskom da se ispoštuje volja začetnika teme. A i da bi ostali, koji su zainteresovani za temu a ne razumeju srpski, mogli da shvate o čemu se radi.


----------



## Jela

Maja said:


> Pa ako je diskusija započeta na engleskom, onda obično svi pišu na engleskom da se ispoštuje volja začetnika teme. A i da bi ostali, koji su zainteresovani za temu a ne razumeju strpski, mogli da shvate o čemu se radi.


Hvala na informaciji...nova sam u ovome...


----------

